# Fast Growing



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

hey everyone,
i was wanting to know if there is any way i can make my P's grow faster.
is there anything i can feed them that will make them grow alot faster.
they are 3inches right now
Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

I believe the most important aspect to growing your fish to their maximum size is plenty of tank space and performing as many big water changes as you can.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Give them a powerhead too. I have had a lot of luck with a recipe I have for gelatin cubes. My spilo grew about 4 inches in a year (damn good for a serra). LINK! You can use the recipe I used, or you can add some other food in there if you like.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

give them much to eat then the grow fast


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

give em a powerhead, lots of tnak space and beefheart, should do the trick


----------

